# Question about slow rep training



## aadaam (Jun 7, 2002)

I was talking to a guy at the gym and he was talking about the results he got from slow rep training. Low weight 20x, 10 secs up, 10 secs down. Is this a good way to get tight and tone, he seem to know what he was talking about but I would just like some input from from you guys and girls.  Just weighing my options right now.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 7, 2002)

No sure.....I don't think that is a good way to gain mass, but like you said get tight and tone very possibly.

Like your Vegeta pic 

TJohn


----------



## aadaam (Jun 7, 2002)

So I would'nt gain any mass or size out of this? Just some toned tight muscles? My size does not seem to change, I have been the same size and weight since high school almost 10 years ago. So I feel that I will just tighten and tone. Still contemplating whether or not to take vpx 1-test to try to gain some mass? Just not so sure about the drug route.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 7, 2002)

How old are you by the way ??

TJohn


----------



## aadaam (Jun 7, 2002)

I am a 28 year old male, 165lbs, 5'11".  Decent build and definition.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 7, 2002)

Well then, if you're into gaining mass then go for the 1-test or similar product combined with creatine and glutamine. I've used 1AD and got great results (I'm 39).  Being 5'11' and 165, that would be my course of action personally. 

But if your into toning up and not gaining mass, then yes do a higher rep (don't know about the slow part) routine with lighter weight (a maintenance routine) and cut out all the sugar from your diet eating 6 small meal a day. You'll be shredded in no time !!

TJohn


----------



## Robboe (Jun 7, 2002)

Of course you can gain mass with slow reps.

You don't need supplements or drugs.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes, it's a good training method and you can gain mass, it's generally referred to as TUT (time under tension) here is a article that explains in detail >> TUT Article


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 7, 2002)

That article doesn't take into account the minimal threshold loading necessary to cause adaptation.

You have to be past a certain weight (muscular tension really) threshold to illicit growth-- just using a slower tempo is only half the equation.


----------



## aadaam (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay so what if I was to take the vpx-1 and then do a TUT training? Would I still get some mass gains while keeping the definition?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 7, 2002)

How about you don't bother with the supplement, eat good, and train hard according to your choice of workout structure?


----------



## TJohn (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Of course you can gain mass with slow reps.
> 
> You don't need supplements or drugs.



I agree with no sups or drugs, but light weights for gaining mass ?

TJohn


----------



## Robboe (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> but light weights for gaining mass ?
> 
> TJohn



Who said light weights?


----------



## TJohn (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by aadaam *_
> I was talking to a guy at the gym and he was talking about the results he got from slow rep training. Low weight 20x, 10 secs up, 10 secs down. Is this a good way to get tight and tone, he seem to know what he was talking about but I would just like some input from from you guys and girls.  Just weighing my options right now.



He did. But I know what you mean.

TJohn


----------



## aadaam (Jun 7, 2002)

So you are saying by eating right and doing a moderate weight with the TUT training I will still have good gain? I have always had a problem put on any size. That is why I was talking about the VPX-1, to overcome that plateu. Or should I just work my ass off and do it.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2002)

If your not gaining weight, maybe your not eating enough/right stuff?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 7, 2002)

Well "Tight and tone" is a function of diet for one.

Using a heavy weight and moving the fucker real slow for say 2-3 reps can be potentially as effective, possibly more effective than doing it for 10. especially cause of the stressed out eccentric portions. Of course there's too many varibales to say that for definite.


----------



## aadaam (Jun 7, 2002)

Just to give some more info, I eat very well . I have just started uping my good fat intake, low carbs and sugar, fruits and vegetables. I also take a protein sup, creatine and glutamine, and lots of water.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree with TCD, I"d use a heavy weight and keep my reps around the 4 rep range. 

I think a high rep range done slowly is just gonna mean a lactic acid burn-not good.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2002)

I've been doing slow reps for awhile, the only thing its killing right now is my legs (because I haven't been training them hard enough). Everything else is only moderately sore afterwards (for a couple days).


----------



## aadaam (Jun 12, 2002)

I have done the slow rep thing but I did'nt seem to get the soreness the follwing day.  While doing them they burned like hell.
I think I will try a higher weight lower rep like you said. I was  doing around 10 or so till I could'nt do it any more.


----------

